# tall aquarium



## gerardo (Aug 5, 2013)

hello, I was wondering if anybody knows where I can purchase a tall tank. about 10 years ago, I had a chance to purchase a 12x12x5-6 feet? maybe taller? tank for 75 dollars and I did not. now I would like to get into tanks and fish but have not stopped thinking about a tall tank that is narrow. can any one tell me where I can go to see and purchase these tall tanks? thanks.


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

the only thing I can think of... would be craigslist, especially if you want to stay cheap. If price isn't a huge problem, there are aquarium builders who can probably make you something like that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Glasscages.com - Acrylic Aquariums


----------



## gerardo (Aug 5, 2013)

yes, I have checked craigslist but did not find anything. I will check into a custom one.


----------

